# Curiosity...



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried to put this motor in a jetta/golf mkiv







I have a wild idea and i think i wanna try it


----------



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Curiosity... (IIsides)*

I was thinking the same thing but with my mk2 jetta. I've never ask though.


----------



## 2002 1.8T Jetta (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Curiosity... (IIsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IIsides* »_Has anyone ever tried to put this motor in a jetta/golf mkiv







I have a wild idea and i think i wanna try it

not practical.... it may be possible if u have enough $$$$$$$


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Curiosity... (2002 1.8T Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002 1.8T Jetta* »_
not practical.... it may be possible if u have enough $$$$$$$

$$$$$ Not an issue when u want something different


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Curiosity... (IIsides)*

i'll put one in there for you! lots of cash though im not gonna lie.


----------



## IIsides (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Curiosity... (hyperformancevw)*

lots of cash huh?


----------

